# Test CD erstellen?



## fachinder (11. Juni 2004)

Hi leute,

ich möchte gerne wissen, ob es eine Test-CD gibt, die CD-ROM-Laufwerke testet?

Wenn ja, kann man die sich irgendwo erwerben oder muss ich sie mir selber erstellen. Und ja wie?


----------



## Sinac (11. Juni 2004)

Von Toolstar gibt es ein Testtool für den kompletten PC, da ist auch ne CD mit ner 650MB großen .Bin Datei bei die du mit der Testdiskette zum Testen nimmst, das Programm ist echt gut!
Ist aber alles nicht Freeware, schau mal bei Google.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## fachinder (11. Juni 2004)

vielen dank sinac, die seite ist klasse.


----------

